# 125g Malawi Tank Photo Journal



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

just a little show and tell on my new 125g cich malawi set up. please enjoy!

DIY stand and canopy w/ 125g Marineland tank

filtration...twin emperor 280's,emperor 400,fluval fx5,3 hydor nano pumps
lighting.....twin 55W AHSupply PC's on single ballast, blue tint 10K bulbs
cooling.....DIY mini fan from skycraft surplus
heaters....twin stealth 200W
timer/pwr..coralife single digital/ belkin surge suppresors
substrate..tahitian moon sand
rock.........lava
backround..exterior black paint [rolled on]

flora........nada

fauna.......20 Hap and Peacock mix w/ a few pictus cats









[canopy is off for lighting upgrade and structural upgrades]










i did some drilling in the lava rock to add more cave. i used a spade head bit, which needless to say is pretty much useless now. looks like a spoon,lol.


























filtration set up...fx5 is not in yet.


















just to give u an idea of how big the rocks are...this is a shot down the back from the right side. ur seeing the emperor intakes inline.










be about a month before i get any fish. i'll have my barbs running cycling duty and testing for chemical problems [from the last DIY backround calamity] till then. come back and see the fishies!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would like to see more swimming area. Maybe two or three big rocks with some slate and or flagstone. You could break larger rocks to make many caves. Love the Lava? rock though.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

yes lava, 1077. here's what's new. 

had to rework the canopy, and this tank has been on stand by, whilst i worked on the other. i did get the canopy finished and hung the big light up in there. it has one actinic and one regular 48"t-8. also reworked the rocks a bit. took out 2 big ones, which gave me about 10 extra gallons of water to work with. more swim space too. no fish yet, other than 1 cycling barb. has 3 emperor 400's and 1 280.


----------



## doctorb (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe I didn't look hard enough, but do you have a thread about building the stands? This winter I'm going to build a 125 stand and I've got some ideas but I appreciate more. Yours look nice.

Also, where'd you get the lava rock? I thought it was too soft and would change the water chemistry? I never know where to get rock to make new decorations.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

stand construction thread is here...

http://www.plecofanatics.com/articles/showentry.php?e=101&catid=searchresults&searchid=403

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11259

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11259

canopies...[matched]

http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48734&highlight=porksnorkel


seperate canopy made for a friend w/ different door design. the 125 canopy doors are a bit more functional, but don't look as nice.

http://www.plecofanatics.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54169&highlight=porksnorkel

[/list]


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

You do excellent work, Porky! I just checked out the canopy you made for a friend. I love the pictures of your living room too...very stylish and relaxing with the big tanks in there. Keep up the good work and enjoy your fishies!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

why ty geega! u r welcome o come by and hang out any ole time.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the open invitation, PorkSnorkel! If I'm ever in Orlando, I might just have to look you up.  8)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You mentioned one cycling barb in the tank? IMHO this represents a very small bio load for such a large tank and could prolong the cycling or maturing of your tank considerably. Were it me I would probably use at least Six. One in my opinion, would not contribute enough to the nitrification process to be of much help. Your Tank looks Great!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

u r correct 1077. there were 2 barbs, but the male pinned himself in between 2 rocks and was injured. he died shortly after. i am overfeeding too. the single barb is merely to get things rolling or rather keep things at least somewht moving foward. not sure i mentioned that all the filter media was takin from the other 125g which has already cycled, and there are syno cats in there now. i will likely add some bio spira before the cichlids are added.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You may have mentioned seeding the tank with material from existing tank and I missed it  I have heard good things about bio-spiraas well as some not so favorable. Negative results were attributed to improper freezer storage either from manufacturer or at place of purchase. With overfeeding ,seeding of the tank and the barb you may not need the product.Nitrifying bacteria are no doubt present but not perhaps in quantity that would allow for stocking too many at once. What cha think?  OH! and lets not forget the catfish. They too are helping.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That is one awesome looking room Porky, and the tanks look fab!


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks so much for the iput and comments guys! makes it all worth while to share it on forums. 1077...my concern of course is that by making a malawi tank, it is best to put all the fish in at once and i prolly will, since i'll be doing the mail order thing. i'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and keep up w/ water changes and testing for a few months until things settle down. i'm still a few months out, money wise, from ordering the tank stars.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! it's come along great guns,
well done to you,look forward to the continuation of pics,
when the cichlids arrive.
and the living room ? is realllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy lovely.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

why thank you willow...and yes, living room. next batch of pics should have fish. kinda hoping to get a new camera first.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well don't take too long. :jk:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wondering how the tank is coming along?


----------

